# Happy Holidays



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

They are so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We had a nice Christmas too. My DH is a snow bike racer. He's training for 50 and 100 mile races this winter. So yesterday he was off on a training ride for 5 hours and little Lucy must have cried for 5 minutes after he left without her. He often takes her on training rides on the trails, but only on training rides under 2 hours. The boys just curled up in their beds and took it easy.

Hunter our rescue is about 8 yrs old now. Reilly is 6 and little Lucy is 18 months. I have no idea why they are leaning in the photo, maybe Santa was peeking out behind me!

We took the day off from training yesterday.

Palouse, heard you got some good snow down there. Saw photos of the Lewiston grade and it didn't look fun to drive. DH grew up above in Weippe.


----------

